# Tachosignal vom CPU-Lüfter abgreifen



## andiebar909 (21. Juli 2012)

*Tachosignal vom CPU-Lüfter abgreifen*

Einen schönen guten Abend!

Meine Frange ist, wie im Titel schon beschrieben, kann ich das Tachosignal vom cpu-lüfter abgreifen und an meine Lüftersteuerung schicken?

Ich habe den Lüfter an der Steuerung Betrieben aber die Regelung der Lüftersteuerung passt mir nicht.

Das dient nicht zur Steuerung sondern rein zur information der Drehzahl.

Besten dank schon mal im vorraus!!


----------



## Abductee (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Tachosignal vom CPU-Lüfter abgreifen*

Die Lüftersteuerung vom Mainboard braucht kein Tachosignal, das kannst du ruhig umklemmen.
Es könnte sein das du dann beim Starten eine Fehlermeldung bekommst das der CPU-Lüfter nicht dreht.
Das kann man in der Regel aber deaktivieren.


----------



## andiebar909 (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Tachosignal vom CPU-Lüfter abgreifen*

Der Lüfter wird dann aber nach wie vor vom board geregelt?Wäre ja super wenn es so einfach ist!
Könnte ich das signal splitten?


----------



## Abductee (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Tachosignal vom CPU-Lüfter abgreifen*

Der Lüfter wird auch ohne Tachosignal geregelt.
Die Steuerung interessiert nur die CPU-Temperatur und regelt dann in % das PWM-Signal (oder die Spannung).
Zum parallel auslesen kann ich nichts sagen.


----------



## andiebar909 (22. Juli 2012)

Besten dank!ich versuche es mal (einzel und parallel).Melde mich dann mit resultaten...

Eine kleine frage noch am rande: benötige ich nicht auch masse vom lüfter?und wenn ja führt das nicht zu komplikationen oder gar schäden am board?


----------



## FeuerToifel (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Tachosignal vom CPU-Lüfter abgreifen*

bei meine scythe slim lüftern war ein adapter bei, mit dem ich den lüfter direkt ans netzteil anklemmen, aber trotzdem das tachosignal auslesen könnte. also eine voll belegete (beschaltet?) 3pin buchse aus der einmal das gelbe tachokabel zu einem 3pin stecker ging und einmal das rote und das schwarze zu einer molex buchse. wenn man nun statt der molex-buchse einen 2ten 3pin stecker anklemmt, hat man ein adapter, mit dem der lüfter normal übers mainboard strom zieht aber das tachosignal woanders hinleiten kann. mit etwas basteln geht das bestimmt auch mit 4pin pwm lüftern.


----------



## andiebar909 (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Tachosignal vom CPU-Lüfter abgreifen*

Ich habe fertig!masse ist überall vorhanden also 12+ abgeknipst und Stecker durchgeschleift. tacho und masse abgesplittet und siehe da...
signal an der steuerung, im bios und bei speedfan! alle identisch

Besten dank für eure hilfe!


----------

